# Holiday with 5 month old and nervous first time parents :)



## narky (12 Jul 2010)

Well it's that time of year again but this year is a very different one for us.  We are looking to go somewhere in September with our baby who will be 5 months old by then.  We are pretty nervous about it and are considering just staying in Ireland but are damn terrified of rain 

anyway do any of you have any good suggestions for first time parents?


----------



## Mpsox (12 Jul 2010)

Was in the same position a couple of years ago, we stayed at home, did a couple of day trips out but I took a weekend in London myself for a couple of matches and Mrs Sox went off to somehere else the other weekend with her mother. Baby won't know any better


----------



## Claire1956 (12 Jul 2010)

Having been there with our few children, due to volume of kit that is needed to take a young baby on hols, the ear popping in the plane, the food differences etc I would be inclined to agree with Mpsox. It is alot of work to take baby away, but some friends have said it was no problem. Guess it depends on you tolerance of the fact that it is no longer an 'adult' holiday (get up when you like, drink and eat where you like, no time constraints etc.) The old reliables of Spain and Portugal are probably best in that you get the weather and the folks there are well used to young families. 

While you mention you like the sun, the baby won't be particularly enamoured by the sun and heat during the day, but I have seen young babies having a great time at 5ish in the evening with Mum and Dad in the pool, so those experiences probably make it worth the effort.


----------



## Purple (12 Jul 2010)

We brought our oldest to Tunisia when he was 8 weeks old. We had a great time and the hotel staff couldn’t have been more helpful. 
We did have to keep him out of the sun but it wasn’t too hot. We only took him into the pool when it was quite. Going out for dinner/walks etc is easy when they are that age.


----------



## annR (12 Jul 2010)

*holidays*

Hi
Would you consider waiting another month or two until baby is able to sit up?  Reason I say this is that it made a big difference to me that baby was able to sit in a high chair in restaurants.
Also we were able to put baby in a special backpack like this and go for easy hikes instead of being limited to buggy friendly places.
http://www.readytoleave.com/Bags-an...rs/LittleLife-Voyager-Baby-Carrier-S2/details

We have holidayed at home since our little one was born as I'm far too lazy/nervous to bother with the whole plane thing.  We've taken our chances with the rain and made plans for rainy days and have always come out ok.  I usually find a way to spoil myself


----------



## j26 (12 Jul 2010)

We brought 3 month old twins to Fuerteventura last September, and it's well doable to take one. There are a load of tips to make it a bit easier.

If not breastfeeding, use a 5 litre water bottle for sterilising with Milton tablets it saves immesurably on space. I'd also use bottled water rather than tap water for feeding (choose a low salt one).
Feed on take off and landing as it helps with the ears.
Bring your own sheets for the cot.
Insect repellant is vital - first time round with our (now) 4 year old she got eaten aalive the first night, and came out in spots. She was fine, but to the parents in the next apartment it looked like chickenpox so they studiously avoided us for the week.

Don't use too much suncream if it's very hot - they sweat, and dehydration could be a problem. It's best to have a pram with a good cover to keep the sum of. You can take turns, and just cream up the limbs, obviously keeping them in during the hottest part of the day.

Aside from that, go for it. Fuerteventura might be a bit hot, but the Costa del Sol should be fine. Benalmadena (near the Marina) is nice, and very child friendly.


----------



## Hillsalt (12 Jul 2010)

We brought a 2 year old and a 5 month old to Lanzarote a few years ago. It worked out fine. Our clubbing nights are over so we surrendered to our babies but still enjoyed our holiday. 

Prepare for early nights in and bring a DVD player and dvds for yourselves. A young baby is pretty immobile so it is a good time to bring him/her. We normally were back in our hotel room by 9pm. 

Make sure your flight times are at times that suit the baby ..in other words don't be flying on red eye flights if you can avoid it. 
You can buy lots of stuff like nappies over there but we brought lots of baby foodstuff.


----------



## lou2 (12 Jul 2010)

I brought a 5 month old to Lanzarote this year. Went very well. All restaurants/bars are very child friendly. Different type of holiday than before but still very enjoyable. I brought a sun/sleep shade for the buggy so I could cover her up at night when eating out and she slept really well. I wouldn't bring her now though as at 9 months she is just too active so in my opinion 5 months is an ideal time. Enjoy.


----------



## browtal (12 Jul 2010)

Hi,
Take your baby on whatever type of holiday you would like. My daughter has just returned from a holiday in Tenerife with her 5 month old baby. She was very nervous about taking him. Had great holiday and would do the same again. 
We have three grown up children and took them everywhere with us as they were small. Enjoy your children at each stage and dont let them stop you going on holidays and all the other things you want to do. I recall somebody at the airport saying to us once 'if I had to bring all of that luggage etc. I would prefer stay at home'. I thought how foolish. Now that they are all geown up I have the fondest memories of all these holidays. These are the best years of your life, enjoy them, wish I had them now. Kind regards Browtal


----------



## Cyrstal (13 Jul 2010)

Oh definitely go!!  We went away with our first baby when he was 8 months - we went to Portugal(Praia da Rocha flight only 2.5 hours), and had a ball.  We've been away every year since(he's almost four), with him and his baby brother(2), and where holidays are not what they were like before - no late nights, and no lazing by the pool!! - neither is life after having kids.
This is my take - going on holidays with kids is the same amount work as you have at home(maybe less cos you don't do the cooking or washing  ) - except you're doing it in the sun, you're outside A LOT which tires the kids out, and there's nothing like sitting down with a nice glass of vino after kids have gone down on holidays and looking out at a gorgeous sunset!
Go go go, and enjoy every minute of it!


----------



## Hillsalt (13 Jul 2010)

.....and make sure your room has AC. Leave it on during the day and turn it off when the baby is asleep to avoid infections. Also, get one of those plug-in thingys for deterring insects. My daughter got a few little mosquitto bites on her face as she slept before we got the thingy***



*** I'm sure it has a better name than thingy.


----------



## PyritePete (14 Jul 2010)

go go go !! You will also find reasons not to do things, we went to Spain with our 9month old and was fab. Yes the "theme" of the holiday changes from adult to child focused but go and enjoy.


----------



## Leper (16 Jul 2010)

If you bring a 5 month old baby on holidays please ensure you have airconditioning in your accommodation. Airconditioning units can work on a timer also, so you can arrange in advance to switch on and to switch off automatically.


----------



## john martin (17 Jul 2010)

I agree completly with Browtal, enjoy every minute as they grow up and do all the things you want. It will work out and you will be glad you have made the effort.


----------

